# Babies!!



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

How many babies do you think velvet is gonna have this year?? She is due December 5th.


----------



## Kiddskids (Sep 16, 2014)

Two or three 



Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

10? She's so big! Really, I'll guess three.


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

That's what I told my mom earlier!! She's huge!!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Trips for sure, any history of quads?


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

Well her mom had quads the year after she had her...


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

So is Velvet an FF?


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

No this is her third


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Has he had quads before? I have one who throws them every other season.


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

Nope she's just had singles.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Trips! Two bucks and a doe


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

I'm hoping for more does then bucks!! We bred her to a registered paint buck!!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I think trips...two does and a buck....1 traditional, two paint.


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

Yay that would be exiting!!


----------



## burtfarms (Apr 4, 2013)

I'll say twins! very healthy! 1 of each!


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

I forgot to guess gender. I say all girls!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I say trips too.  And all traditional bucks... lol if you hope for those you should get 3 paint does. 

Pretty doe!


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

Thanks crossroads  she has always thrown traditional babies so I'm hoping for a paint


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Looks like trips to me!


----------



## Kiddskids (Sep 16, 2014)

Update on my guess- trips, two paint girls and one traditional buck


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Crossroads Boers said:


> I say trips too.  And all traditional bucks... lol if you hope for those you should get 3 paint does.
> 
> Pretty doe!


Lol isn't that the sad truth!!! 
But I say trips and paint and I'm giving no guesses on sexes lol

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## eqstrnathlete (Mar 16, 2013)

Trips, 2 bucks , 1 paint and 1 trad... 1 doe trad.


----------



## GoatGirlZ (Apr 24, 2014)

I say three and she is a beautiful doe she looks just like my doe that threw a huge beautiful buck last year


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

Thanks she is really pretty and getting bigger by the day!!! I'll get some new pics later today!!


----------



## Kiddskids (Sep 16, 2014)

How is she doing? Any bigger or signs of labor? 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

Yes she is bigger!! But no signs of Labor yett!!


----------



## Kiddskids (Sep 16, 2014)

Post some more pictures!!!!!! 



Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

I will as soon a we get home from thanksgiving dinner lol


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

Here yah go they aren't very good but she wouldn't get down or stay still haha


----------



## HawksErieFarm (Apr 13, 2014)

She is huge i think quads 3 girls and1 boy.


Kimberly 
Home to 5 Nigerians, 20 rabbits, cows, dogs, cats, and fish.


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

I hope so!! Lol


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

3 or 4. That's my guess.


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

Well velvet doesn't want to eat her grain tonight...


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

I hope she gives you kids soon! I'm guessing 3, though she could be hiding 4 in there lol.


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

Velvet is due tomorrow!!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

That's exciting! Can't wait to see what she gives you!


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

When they poop a lot does they mean they are close??


----------



## Sylvie (Feb 18, 2013)

Could be. How does her udder/ ligs/ pooch look?


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

Looks like you're going to have 3 or 4 kids very soon. Keep us updated please. I need my baby goat cuteness fix.


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

Very full for the udder and loose for the pooch


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Woohoo! More babies soon!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Sylvie (Feb 18, 2013)

Of course we will need lots of pics :kidred::kidred::kidred::kidblue:


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

Sure will!! Haha


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

I have two others due right now and I think they might go before velvet!! They are huge!!


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

Updated pics of velvet!!


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

So not only is velvet due violet is due too!!! I think she's gonna have her babies tonight! Her tail is up and she keeps acting like she's trying to pee


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Any kids yet?


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

How is everyone doing ? Hope all is well


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Any babies?


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

Nope no babies yett!!! It's killing me haha I just wanna see what the girls have!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Still no babies?!?! :GAAH: Why do they do this to us??


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I know, it is so stressful, LOL


----------



## GoatGirlZ (Apr 24, 2014)

I hope they pop soon!!! Keep us updated!


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

I have babies!!! These are from Virginia!!!


















paint is the doe and the traditional with spots is the boy!!


----------



## Zzpygmies (Oct 31, 2014)

Very cute.. Love all the V names!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

What beauties!!!!! Congrats!!!! Is the sire a paint?


----------



## Sylvie (Feb 18, 2013)

Yay!!! :stars::stars:


----------



## ZennNaturals (Aug 16, 2014)

So cute!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute, congrats.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Good for you they look good


----------



## GoatGirlZ (Apr 24, 2014)

How are violet and Velvet doing?!
Those babies are super cute!!


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

Yes he is they are out of a max boer goats goat!!


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

Violet and velvet are doing good!! Still chugging along haha they are super super uncomfortable and need to just have their babies!!


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

I have two names to pick from because they are out of a billy named Pete we are doing p names so I have paisley and pasey? And thoughts!!


----------



## PowerPuffMama (Jan 8, 2013)

Adorable! Congratulations!!!

I can't believe the other two are hanging in there!

How about Posey for a name?


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

Oh my I like that too!! Haha


----------



## GoatGirlZ (Apr 24, 2014)

Petunia or Puck or Parker or my favorite Patin


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

I hope the other ones have their babies soon!!!


----------



## GoatGirlZ (Apr 24, 2014)

HoukFarms said:


> I hope the other ones have their babies soon!!!


Me to!!!!!


----------



## GoatGirlZ (Apr 24, 2014)

Anything from Voilet or velvet?


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

Nope not yett haha I think dad may have had the wrong due dates  they are very close tho!!


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

Nope not yett haha I think dad may have had the wrong due dates  they are very close tho!!


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

Sorry I think that posted twice haha


----------



## GoatGirlZ (Apr 24, 2014)

Oh that's ok technical difficulties happen all the time in here!!  I hope they have some kids soon


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Adorable babies , congratulations !!!  Good luck with the rest of your does  I so love Boer babies


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

Thanks!


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

Velvets in labor!!! 2 babies so far dad is now late for work so he came and woke me up I have to go in she needs help!!


----------



## springkids (Sep 12, 2013)

Hoping everything is OK.......ray:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Good luck I hope everything is ok


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Oh wow, I hope everything is okay, please update when you can! Prayers that all is well!


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Any news?


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

How is Velvet doing ? Hope all is well !


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

Trips for velvet and violet!!






these are velvets I still have to get pictures of violets babies


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Awwwwww, how cute! Congrats! Which ones are bucks and which ones are does?


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

The two in the front are does and the very dark one is a buck


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Congratulations to Velvet and Violet  How pretty they are ! Cant wait to see the rest of the babies ! That dark buckling , i want to see him dried off , bet he is handsome


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

Yes he is!!! We are keeping him!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Wow, congrats! I love all the colors.


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

Thanks!!


----------



## PowerPuffMama (Jan 8, 2013)

Yay! Great colors. Congrats to all the Mama's!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

What neat colors! Congrats


----------



## Kiddskids (Sep 16, 2014)

Congrats!!! They're beautiful babies! Well I got the gender right almost the coloring hahaha  


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

Yah haha here are the pictures of the buck


















. He is gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Kiddskids (Sep 16, 2014)

I love him. He looks like a little stocky thing


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

He sure is!!


----------



## dnchck (Mar 24, 2014)

congrats on your new little ones. They are so stinking cute!! love them!:snowbounce:


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

So handsome! I can't wait to have babies! Yours are making me really jealous!


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

Haha I'm always jealous of your babies!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Do you have a picture of the proud new dad that we could see?


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

Well he actually died of a bee sting right after we bred them... I will try to find one!! And my other buck is rented out haha he will be coming back this weekend so I will get pics


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Died of a bee sting?? Good grief! So sorry to hear that.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

That buckling is going to be a freight train , he is a little tanker already ! What a gorgeous rich color he has ! Im in love 


Oh that's terrible about your buck ! I guess he went into anaphylactic shock ?
How sad


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

Yah he died of a bee sting!! I didn't know they were allergic to bees!! It was crazy


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

Trickyroo said:


> That buckling is going to be a freight train , he is a little tanker already ! What a gorgeous rich color he has ! Im in love
> 
> Oh that's terrible about your buck ! I guess he went into anaphylactic shock ?
> 
> How sad


And thanks!!


----------

